# Diagrama protoboard (tabla de pruebas)



## DemoDoCoto (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola

Tengo algunas dudas al transladar los componentes de un diagrama (unifilar) al protoboard para probarlo.

Hoy estuve todo el dia buscando en google en español e ingles y no encontre nada, podrian proporcionarme algun documento al respecto?

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola DemoDoCoto:

Como cuáles dudas?  El paso del papel a la proto es muy sencillo, sólo necesitas acostumbrarte al tipo de conexiones que deben lograrse.

Todas las proto tienen las miamas conexiones, cada columna es un sólo conector desde el centro hacia arriba o hacia abajo, para hacer conexiones entre las columnas utilizas "puentes" o los dispositivos del circuito.

Te dejo estos links con un poco de información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/
El protoboard
El protoboard 2
Pequeño manual del protoboard

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## DemoDoCoto (Feb 8, 2007)

Buenos documentos.

Saludos.


----------

